# Animation in After Effects 6.0 erstellen



## futuretec (22. Juli 2005)

Hallo !
Ja, ich habe die Suchfunktion benutzt aber kein passendes Thema gefunden.

Ich will eine einfache Animation in After Effects 6.0 erstellen. Als Beispiel mal eine EU-Flagge und eine Deutschland-Flagge. Jetzt soll im Hintergrund ein Background-Video eingebunden sein und davor die EU-Flagge die hereinschwebt, etwas mit tollen Effekten herumtanzt und dann mit einem anderen tollen Effekt zur Deutschland-Flagge wechselt und dann fertig ! Leider habe ich es nicht hingebracht die "einstellbaren Effekte" in eine zeitliche Reihenfolge zu setzen. Vielleicht kennt jmd von euch ein gutes Tutorial zu sowas.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus

Futuretec


----------

